# Sig Op QL3 Cease of Training Rumour???



## JBP

I heard recently that apparently CFSCE is putting a halt on Sig Op QL3 Training to completely revamp the course, and also apparently because of the supposid "amalgamation" of the Trades that's suppose to happen... 

Any truth to any of this? I couldn't see them suspending the Sig Op QL3 program at ALL let alone a full year!!! The CF is very short staffed in terms of Sigs still as far as anyone I've talked to can tell and what the recruiters are still gunning for! 

Anyone at CFSCE that can back any of this up? If they're allowed to ATM? I'd just be very shocked to hear that it's actually happening...

Also, the QL5 is suppose to be extended to 4 months now again? Any word on that?

Just another Sig wondering...


----------



## Klc

Well, one course started about 2 weeks ago, so I can tell you at the very least that it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## dapaterson

To my knowledge, no plans to cease training.  The Reg F will see Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS Tech amalgamated into a single trade; I'm not certain what will happen with Reservists in those trades.

Lots of work yet to be done though, in defining the requirements for each DP, then starting the new training regime, then delivering the conversion training.  And closing the school until final decisions get made is not going to happen.


----------



## vonGarvin

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Reg F will see Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS Tech amalgamated into a single trade


Are you friggin' serious?  Jack of all trades, master of none...


----------



## JBP

dapaterson said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, no plans to cease training.  The Reg F will see Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS Tech amalgamated into a single trade; I'm not certain what will happen with Reservists in those trades.
> 
> Lots of work yet to be done though, in defining the requirements for each DP, then starting the new training regime, then delivering the conversion training.  And closing the school until final decisions get made is not going to happen.



So what you're saying is that those trades are definitely being amalgamated eventually but that's still a year or more probably away because of all the work/logistics that has to go into that. At least I have that answer! I can see that being messy to try and tangle with... 

And the school will not be closing at all, just probably some very fast changes to each and every course as they update course material to reflect the current training right?


----------



## dapaterson

No idea about the timelines; I know that the OA is done and the OSIP is under development.

(OA = Occupational Analysis; OSIP = Occupational Specification Implementation Plan)


----------



## JBP

Well then, that clears that up for me anyway...

Thanks a lot BTW dapaterson!


----------



## Sig_Des

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Are you friggin' serious?  Jack of all trades, master of none...



Haven't heard of this?

All three are being amalgamated into one large "super" trade, "Communications Technician" being the name I've heard kicked around.

They'll have a common QL3, go out to units, and after some OJT, will branch off into one of the 3 trades routes.

As far as timelines, I've heard anything from 3-5 years.


----------



## aesop081

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Reg F will see Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS Tech amalgamated into a single trade;



The AF will soon be un-doing some of the amalgamations it did in recent years. I guess the army has to learn the hard way on its own......


----------



## blacktriangle

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The AF will soon be un-doing some of the amalgamations it did in recent years. I guess the army has to learn the hard way on its own......



Would that be in regards to AVN and AVS?


----------



## smithbrian86

Does anyone know, or is willing to hazard a guess if this trade amalgamation is going to apply to Communicator Research Operators?

I'm enrolling currently, and wouldn't mind some information on that.


----------



## aesop081

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Would that be in regards to AVN and AVS?



Generaly speaking, yes.


----------



## RTaylor

As far as I understand Coms Rsrch is a different beast than LCIS / Lineman / SigOp.


----------



## Sig_Des

smithbrian86 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, or is willing to hazard a guess if this trade amalgamation is going to apply to Communicator Research Operators?
> 
> I'm enrolling currently, and wouldn't mind some information on that.



Nope, as it stands ATIS and Comm Rsrch will not be included in any amalgamation


----------



## dapaterson

smithbrian86 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, or is willing to hazard a guess if this trade amalgamation is going to apply to Communicator Research Operators?
> 
> I'm enrolling currently, and wouldn't mind some information on that.



The only possible change to Comm Rsrch would be to rebadge them Int.  But there's no way that that would happen, so, as previously stated, there will be no change.

Comm Researchers are such a different beast from the rest of the branch that any discussions should really be about "C&E - and Comm Research".


----------



## smithbrian86

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## EW

A few years ago there was serious consideration of including Comm Rsch with an amalgamation of a number of other C&E Branch trades.  I was in on a few of those meetings with the CWO and senior officer who were doing up the proposal.  The very basic gist of it was that the majority of new entries into the branch would be utilized in a Sig Op type function; and after a specific period of time, they would be eligible, or selected for specialties such as Technician and Comm Rsch.  Needless to say the Comm Rsch trade was not a fan of it, but it was looking very close to coming into being.  I'm removed from that process now, but I believe any amalgamation of Comm Rsch into a C&E super trade - has evaporated. At least I hope so.  The experiences of the past 7-years may have something to do with it.  Amalgamation of Comm Rsch and Int is talked about more than ever.  The talk is much more serious now.  Everyone who discounts it should remember that we are not necessarily talking about Comm Rsch and Int amalgamating into one trade.  They could still be two trades under one branch cap badge - like most (all?) other branches.

I wasn't keen on the amalgamation of Comm Rsch with the other C&E branch trades for two reasons; 1.  Comm Rsch was/is doing well hitting it's recruiting numbers, this amalgamation would surely choke up the recruiting process, because 2. Despite assurances to the contrary, I would be afraid that keen soldiers who were doing well as junior Sig Ops, might not be let go, or would be dissuaded from transferring to Comm Rsch - ".... Pte Bloggins, you have a bright future in this trade, why would you want to start over again with another six-months of training and another year before you could be deployed, if you stay at this unit you are looking at getting advanced your Corporals ....." 

Int and Comm Rsch, two trades under one branch - long overdue.


----------



## dapaterson

EW said:
			
		

> Int and Comm Rsch, two trades under one branch - long overdue.



I can't argue with the logic, but the emotion within the C&E branch won't permit this to happen.  I'd be happy to be proven wrong, but I can't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## EW

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I can't argue with the logic, but the emotion within the C&E branch won't permit this to happen.  I'd be happy to be proven wrong, but I can't see it happening any time soon.



Ahhh yes; emotion and sentiment.  I also wouldn't bet money on how things will fall out, in the short term, but the last seven years have served to weigh emotion against the effectiveness of combat support - this has led to a few realities having to be realized - not the least of which is that the INT Branch and Comm Rsch trade have to get closer.

There are a few reasons I wouldn't put any money down on how it will look in the next couple of years.  One of those has a lot to do with INT and CELE officers - and the competencies/problems of each.  Either way, and with my total respect to these trades, I don't think we'll see an amalgamation with the Sig Ops and LCIS Techs, its just a different kettle of fish.


----------



## ixium

Theres a QL3 course slated for the first week of June... So looks like its still going to be going for a bit.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

EW said:
			
		

> There are a few reasons I wouldn't put any money down on how it will look in the next couple of years.  One of those has a lot to do with INT and CELE officers - and the competencies/problems of each.  Either way, and with my total respect to these trades, *I don't think we'll see an amalgamation with the Sig Ops and LCIS Techs, its just a different kettle of fish.*



I attended the C & E Branch briefing late last year.  The Branch Col and CWO among others were there and said its happening.  They then showed the letter signed off by the CLS directing/authoring it to happen.  Its happening.  Its not just LCIS and Sig Op, its Linemen also.  I guess the fact that it didn't work so well for the 'blue' C & E world isn't discouraging the army sig's world from going ahead.  Good luck Army!  ;D


----------



## JBP

So we've obviously figured out and everybody knows that the Trades WILL join up... And CFSCE is staying open for business for obvious reasons and (hopefully!) modernizing they're training schedule! 

Now over here at 1CMBG/LFWA, we're trying to become more self-sufficient and do our training locally at local colleges and training institutions already in place as well as have our own people train us up! And from what I keep hearing, CFSCE wants to (remain?) the centre for all Sigs training regardless of what stream you may have been thrown into, be that of a Sig Op TACNET operator/administrator or a Sig Op  HCLOS guy, or a Lineman MCpl, they want to remain the centre and have us keep going back there for all our training from all over the country!

Wouldn't it be quicker, easier and more cost effective for the military and each unit to train at thier own locale? I know some of this has been debated in other threads in related to other training and such, but I'm talking specifically about the Communications and Electronics here... Some of us require a lot of training to just be useful in our little world. And as long as the training is all streamlined and same, does it really matter if I train here in Edmonton or not? 

I think puts less strain on those of us married and that such or otherwise to NOT have to travel across the country on a 5 week course for whatever reason and be seperated... Just my feeling...


----------



## Canadian Sig

I hate being away as much as the next guy (maybe more as my wife is also in so we're apart twice as much) but i still support cetralized training at a school. I have found over the yers that the areas/Bdes all do things differently. I think that if we stopped training together that it would just worsen. 

jsut my opinion.


----------



## PMedMoe

R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be quicker, easier and more cost effective for the military and each unit to train at thier own locale? I know some of this has been debated in other threads in related to other training and such, but I'm talking specifically about the Communications and Electronics here... Some of us require a lot of training to just be useful in our little world. And as long as the training is all streamlined and same, does it really matter if I train here in Edmonton or not?



This may not be feasible at all units when you look at the requirements for instructors, equipment, support staff, training areas, etc.



			
				R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I think puts less strain on those of us married and that such or otherwise to NOT have to travel across the country on a 5 week course for whatever reason and be seperated



One reason that it's good to go elsewhere for courses, is not having your domestic duties take priority over studying, etc.
If five weeks away will put a "strain" on your marriage, what is a tour (and all the pre-deployment training) going to do to it?


----------



## PuckChaser

R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be quicker, easier and more cost effective for the military and each unit to train at thier own locale? I know some of this has been debated in other threads in related to other training and such, but I'm talking specifically about the Communications and Electronics here... Some of us require a lot of training to just be useful in our little world. And as long as the training is all streamlined and same, does it really matter if I train here in Edmonton or not?



Standards would be completely different from Base to Base, causing a huge "base knowledge" gap. Even if you have a MLP done up at CFSCE and sent around to units, you'd have so much personal interpretation thrown in there that some guys would end up super operators, and others would barely know VP. I also agree with PMedMoe, in that CFSCE already has all the labs, classrooms, training area time, and a support system set up. Decentralizing that would just waste all sorts of taxpayer money for little to no gain.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Although it would mean I would never get posted to the school.  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser

That's probably the best thing about the idea, lol! I only have to go back there for 4 weeks for my QL6a, then never again, especially if I CT. We'll have hovercars before I need my QL6b.


----------



## 211RadOp

Right now there is a WO from the school in Wx going around trying to get the jobs that Sigs are doing so that they can be broken down into the various DP's. It is happening and it is happening fast. Hold on to your RF!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Send him over to my LAV to see my job. Maybe they will start teaching some combat training at CFSCE.


----------



## EW

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I attended the C & E Branch briefing late last year.  The Branch Col and CWO among others were there and said its happening.  They then showed the letter signed off by the CLS directing/authoring it to happen.  Its happening.  Its not just LCIS and Sig Op, its Linemen also.  I guess the fact that it didn't work so well for the 'blue' C & E world isn't discouraging the army sig's world from going ahead.  Good luck Army!  ;D



My reference was in regard to those two trades amalgamating with Comm Rsch (which is also controlled by the Army).  Not too surprised to see LCIS, Sig Ops and Linemen trade lines merge to some degree.  Cheers.


----------



## 211RadOp

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Send him over to my LAV to see my job. Maybe they will start teaching some combat training at CFSCE.



He is working on DP1 right now, so I don't think it will be a priority for him   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

R215 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Now over here at 1CMBG/LFWA, we're *trying to become more self-sufficient and do our training locally at local colleges and training institutions already in place* as well as have our own people train us up! And from what I keep hearing, CFSCE wants to (remain?) the centre for all Sigs training regardless of what stream you may have been thrown into, be that of a Sig Op TACNET operator/administrator or a Sig Op  HCLOS guy, or a Lineman MCpl, they want to remain the centre and have us keep going back there for all our training from all over the country!



This isn't so much about being self-sufficient and doing training locally. It's because those courses are in regards to skill-sets that are specialized and not taught in general at the School. And it's not just 1 CMBG

The School is supposed to teach you the basics, and once you get to units, you get OJT. Then, once those specialised skill-sets become not so specialized, and more common, you start seeing the training run at the school.


----------



## SigOp_Geek

We got this info in a o-group 2 weeks ago.

1 Apr 09 (not an early april fool's joke) is the scheduled date for the first QL3 course for Sig Op, Lineman, LCIS combined course.  5's will follow.  There is NO indication of what will happen with Spec Pay (LCIS guys relax...we were told you wouldn't lose it).  Students will do OJT at their units after their 3s and after their 5s.  The INTENTION is for the people to get experience at ALL THREE sub-Signals trades and that their UNITS will decide what they will specialize in once they go on to their 6As.  Should be interesting to see people that went through a SigOp 3s course go on a combined 5s course:  (you want me to climb WHAAAAAT???)


----------



## Sig_Des

SigOp_Geek said:
			
		

> Should be interesting to see people that went through a SigOp 3s course go on a combined 5s course



Thank God for Grand-Fathering.

I am, however, interested in seeing where they'll incorporate POET.


----------



## meni0n

So what will happen to the people that let's say want to switch trades within the branch? An OT wouldn't work if a SigOp want to switch to LCIS. Maybe they'll make POET a QL4 for people selected to go tech and then go to their appropriate 5s?


----------



## Sig_Des

meni0n said:
			
		

> So what will happen to the people that let's say want to switch trades within the branch? An OT wouldn't work if a SigOp want to switch to LCIS. Maybe they'll make POET a QL4 for people selected to go tech and then go to their appropriate 5s?



From what I understand from talking to Branch Staff, this is one of the big reasons for the amalgamation ; ease of switching sub-trades


----------



## Canadian Sig

I just want to know what it means for the damned spec pay... ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> I just want to know what it means for the damned spec pay... ;D



You and me both! 8)


----------



## meni0n

Another issue is, will they be rerolling people from the other two trades into SigOp to bring the numbers up? And it seems like a move towards bringing our numbers up as people kind of won't have a choice even if they do want to be a tech, they can end up a SigOp or a Lineman, considering the shortage at the time.


----------



## aesop081

meni0n said:
			
		

> Another issue is, will they be rerolling people from the other two trades into SigOp to bring the numbers up? And it seems like a move towards bringing our numbers up as people kind of won't have a choice even if they do want to be a tech, they can end up a SigOp or a Lineman, considering the shortage at the time.



I would be careful with that line of thinking. Its not because you are short Sig Ops that you can aford to go shorter on LCIS and so on. Retention also becomes an issue. I said it before, the army will learn the hard way the downfalls of amalgamation.


----------



## SigOp_Geek

I don't think we'll see them making SigOps out of Linemen (for example) to pad up the current number of SigOps.

BUT once this amalgamation starts, units will be able to take their new QL3 graduates and place them into SignalsTrade sub-trades as needed (for example:  unit needs 5 SigOps, 10 QL3 grads arrive and the UNIT DECIDES 5 will start out as SigOps, 3 as Techs, and 2 as Linemen).  Keep in mind that the PLAN is to rotate those 10 through the 3 different sub-trades so that students get the broadest experience possible, and the UNIT can see who fits better into which sub-trade.  

As for spec-pay - it is ALL RUMOUR and HERESAY - (from the same o-grp I mentioned previously) the expectation is that it will be granted to the new SignalsTrade.


----------



## Scothern

> As for spec-pay - it is ALL RUMOUR and HERESAY - (from the same o-grp I mentioned previously) the expectation is that it will be granted to the new SignalsTrade.





> I just want to know what it means for the damned spec pay... Grin



etc..

A recent LCIS QL5A course that finished in March was told that LCIS will lose spec spay, and that pay would be frozen for us that do recieve it.  Take it with a grain of salt but that's another rumor for you.


----------



## Old and Tired

With everything else that has gone on before in the Sigs world, I'm not supprised that this has been proposed and is going to be implemented.  I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing right now.

Something has to be done at a more basic level for the Sig Op trade however.  We are holding on to standards that were established when the old model 19 teletype was in fashion in the Wallis building.  My last experience teaching in Kingston was eye opening on how far we have fallen.  We can't train people that can function without a fair amount of OJT once they hit a unit as it is, now we are going to try and train them in three trades at once.

As it is right now I would rather have a group of motivated ATCIS qualified infanteers or crewman to operate a CP that any of the current batch of QL3 Sig Ops (Reg or Res) that I see coming out of CFSCE.

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## PuckChaser

Old training and rapidly falling training standards are really hurting us.

In '03 Apprentice students needed to have the Vixam up all 8 sections during the detachment setup PO. In 06 when I instructed on a Mercury Storm, I had to pass students that could barely get the thing to 2 sections with slack guy ropes, as that was the new standard for the setup.


----------



## Sig_Des

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> In '03 Apprentice students needed to have the Vixam up all 8 sections during the detachment setup PO.



I remember having 30 minutes to do this individually - plenty of time.

Now, I'm hearing they have an hour. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Old and Tired

For the course that I put through in the summer of 06 the standard we were directed to follow was full assembled, no time limit.  Full CP setup with Cam etc was 1:45, with time added if it got too hot.  This I can understand as the summer of 06 was one of the warmer ones on record.  Forcing troops to drink water was difficult at times.  I think some of my students thought I was nuts making them drink as much as did.  None one down due to heat injuries though so I think they finally saw my point of view.

It's not whats taught and how, but the level of detail and competence that has declined in an effort to push through the numbers.  I was told point blank that no one was to fail the course. PERIOD.  They would get however many chances to pass as it took to get them by.


----------



## PuckChaser

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> It's not whats taught and how, but the level of detail and competence that has declined in an effort to push through the numbers.  I was told point blank that no one was to fail the course. PERIOD.  They would get however many chances to pass as it took to get them by.



I will completely concur with that. My assessments include troops that had A. Not yet passed the Vixam PO (req for Apprentice to go to the field ex), and B. Unable to follow simple VP instructions on their field assessment. We failed one journeyman student after a Standards Sgt got involved and realized this troop couldn't lead a det out of a wet paper bag. We nicknamed Mercury Storm that year as Exercise Max Pass.

We are at a shortage of SigOps, but are we short enough to continue to pass the bottom third with ease?


----------



## Old and Tired

I will say that the blame can be split evenly between all parties concerned.  The SYSTEM for not keeping up with the times.  From what I have observed, granted this is only one persons view, no one seems to listen to or read the End Course Reports that the course staff compile for standards.  The staff for any given course shoulder a large portion of the responsibility as well.  We, collectively, don't seem to demand the level or performance that the students are capable of.  They are no better or worse than I was when I went through CFSCE.  The students are partly to blame as well.

I can not see how combining three such diverse trades as Sig Op, LCIS Tech, and Lineman will make this situation any better.  Something will have to suffer.  I can see us getting more time or resources to accomplish the training, beyond what we have.The way we deliver the training certainly won't change anytime soon.  I have an uneasy feeling that all three of these trades will suffer.

Maybe some one is also watching what the Airforce is up to with their amalgamated trades


----------



## EW

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> ...I can not see how combining three such diverse trades as Sig Op, LCIS Tech, and Lineman will make this situation any better.  Something will have to suffer.....



While I'm sure that someone sees this as a wise move to make better use of training resources and staffing at the units, I have to wonder if some of the motivation is not related to recruiting issues.  Do LCIS and Lineman meet their recruiting gaps?  If so, than perhaps the over riding draw is to make the trade(s) more attractive at the recruiting office.


----------



## meni0n

But would people actually sign up just to have a "chance" to get into trade they want? What if someone wants to be LCIS and they assign him as Sig, he wouldn't resigning his next contract thats for sure.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Maybe some one is also watching what the Airforce is up to with their amalgamated trades



I haven't heard anyone say they think the Air Force C & E world is better off since the amalgamation of rad tech, radar tech etc.  The Navy also tried this with the NET MOCs and after it didn't work, they atleast had the balls to go back to the old way of 3 MOCs for NET.

Personally, I don't know all the reasoning behind this but I was also wondering "what about the people who want to be LCIS and have no interest in what Sig Ops do?  I think that will help the ATIS MOC alot!  ;D


----------



## aesop081

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Maybe some one is also watching what the Airforce is up to with their amalgamated trades



Working on taking them apart again is what the AF is up to.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Working on taking them apart again is what the AF is up to.



And as an ATIS Tech, I think they should.  What we have now is a MOC of "a jack of all trades, and master of none" situation.  A tech can spend 4 years on say, quad radar, and then his next posting end up in an IT section with no clue, or vice versa.  Personally I think its messed up.  As I said, atleast the Navy recognized this amalgamation as a failure and reversed course.


----------



## JBP

I can't help but think this is a stupid move even as a newly trained Sig Op who is in an "IT" position. Forget the other trades that will be sucked into this even (Lineman, LCIS) but just even with the Sig Ops alone, 3 different troops we have in 1 CMBG HQ+Sigs and each troop does a completely different job and 90% of the Sigs from 1 troop won't really know how to do the other troops' job! So now we're going to mess it up even more... Sig Ops already have this problem where it's a jack of all trades type of trade, and this will dillute our skillset and flood our knowledge base so we really won't be a master of anything I think. Unless they do simply just stick us in 1 spot for our career and let us progress through that route. If that's the case then there's not much of a point for amalgamation except to increase our pay, and we don't even know if that would even happen!

So, pile on the work and mess I suppose....


----------



## Canadian Sig

I was told by a high ranking Jimmy yesterday that the Op side of the house will become 2 different jobs. IT will become its own animal and operators will revert back to something like Rad Ops. So at the end of your first 4 years you will cease to be a "Communications and Informations System Technician" and will apply to be either LCIS, Line, IT, or Op. You get aptitude tested and recomended for one of those paths. What happens if you dont get the path you wanted? No idea. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Sigger

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> I was told by a high ranking Jimmy yesterday that the Op side of the house will become 2 different jobs. IT will become its own animal and operators will revert back to something like Rad Ops. So at the end of your first 4 years you will cease to be a "Communications and Informations System Technician" and will apply to be either LCIS, Line, IT, or Op. You get aptitude tested and recomended for one of those paths. What happens if you dont get the path you wanted? No idea. Guess we'll wait and see.



I, for one, think that to be a good idea. I can only see myself being in IT,  a few years moved to RCR as the signaler. Vp not to mention operation may just be a little rusty.


----------



## meni0n

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> I was told by a high ranking Jimmy yesterday that the Op side of the house will become 2 different jobs. IT will become its own animal and operators will revert back to something like Rad Ops. So at the end of your first 4 years you will cease to be a "Communications and Informations System Technician" and will apply to be either LCIS, Line, IT, or Op. You get aptitude tested and recomended for one of those paths. What happens if you dont get the path you wanted? No idea. Guess we'll wait and see.



What about the people already in the trade? Will they be given a choice or only the new guys?


----------



## Sig_Des

meni0n said:
			
		

> What about the people already in the trade? Will they be given a choice or only the new guys?



Word on the rumour street that I'm hearing is, QL5 qualified will be grandfathered, however, with this new process, should someone wish to switch, it'll be easier.


----------



## aphadon

My question about this is - what about the requirements for this new trade? LCIS requires different things than Sig Ops in terms of education (former I don't qualify for in that respect, latter I do.) Would then I be disqualified from the trade entirely because I don't meet the requirements for one?


----------



## Sigger

Has anyone heard any more on this?


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Yeah - lots of chatter.

I've seen these things come & go - not sure why people are so horny to get rumours when really you're just going to get all wound up with misinformation.......of which I've read some above.

Patience young grasshoppers.  Don't believe all the "Purple Monkey Dishwasher" you hear.  Just be happy that some of future hopefull Techs, Line, & IT types will soon have your chance to play Rad Op for a little while.

MUHAHAHAH!!   >

Bin


----------



## Sigger

I do not want to end up a pole monkey...

Balls if when I rejoin I am forced a LCIS...

Just looking for FACT, not, um "Purple Monkey Dishwasher"?


----------



## Bintheredunthat

I'd venture as guess to say that you won't really find too much fact here until something is pretty much formally released.  I haven't seen any insiders at high ranking levels sharing much info in this section.  Just us lil guys.

And from where I sit, looks like we're looking ahead a far bit until you get to worry about it.

But if you want some more hearsay, then I'd tell you not to worry.  If you want to be a Operator, and nothing else, the trade will probably never look to send people to other trades.  IMO - it looks like they want to fill up the Op trade before the others - and they want the right people for the job in the case of non-Op positions.  And by the sounds of your experience/trg from other threads, I think you'll be a shoe-in for whatever they call IT in the future.  Good luck.

Bin


----------



## Sigger

Why, thank you my friend. 

Agreed that it is hear-say. Grain 'o' salt.

Cheers


----------



## JBP

Just told that tomorrow the Sigs of 1 CMBG HQ+Sigs Sqn are to be seated by 14H25 for a briefing from the Master Sig himself on the trade Amalgamation; will take notes and post info!


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Would I love to be a fly on the wall when all this is discussed.  I wonder why 1 Bde gets first dibs on the brief......hmmmmmmm.     (sarcasm for those unaware)  It would be fun just to see the look on the faces of people.  Haven't been in many Sig units that haven't been in a constant state of change.  Or that haven't gone though a huge change at least every couple of years (aka CO posting). 

It's going to be interesting.

Bin


----------



## JBP

I posted what I took from the Lecture, started in a new thread under Communications & Electronics Forum! Figured I'd start a new thread on it since this thread was originally about "Cease of Training" rumours...


----------

